# Pics of semi aquatic setups



## TJH (Dec 4, 2007)

Please can ppl post me pics of there aquatic setups so i can have sum ideas Ta Tom


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Theres a few ideas here
Caudata Culture Articles - Setups, semi-aquatic


----------



## TJH (Dec 4, 2007)

Iv had a look there ta just wantin as many ideas as pos 2 b fair


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

current fbn tank



one of my old tanks


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

spend_day said:


> one of my old tanks


Wow I've never kept amphibians but I was always paranoid exo's little really keep water in. Is there a filter for that water?


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice setups Spen_Day! I may copy those ideas:devil:


----------



## TJH (Dec 4, 2007)

is that a turtle dock u ave used & wat is the plactic circle in the top pic?


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

TJH said:


> is that a turtle dock u ave used & wat is the plactic circle in the top pic?


I'm not Spend-day but from looking at it it is definately a Turtle dock and the circle- is it and upturned flower pot (or something similar)?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> Wow I've never kept amphibians but I was always paranoid exo's little really keep water in. Is there a filter for that water?


yeah there was a fluval +2 right at the front u cant see it in that piccy 



TheToad888 said:


> I'm not Spend-day but from looking at it it is definately a Turtle dock and the circle- is it and upturned flower pot (or something similar)?


yep its a turtle dock


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

i think this tank is well nice for some reason


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

exoticsandtropics said:


> i think this tank is well nice for some reason


Wow! That is nice! Wish I had it!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah it just seems very simple and easy going. and very natual which i like. also it's strange as you don't often see a tank where the animal will need to walk UP to the water


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah it just seems very simple and easy going. and very natual which i like. also it's strange as you don't often see a tank where the animal will need to walk UP to the water


Yeah thats true. I am going to start my semi-aquatic tank today!


----------

